# Piranha research project.



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Does anyone have any info on these following topics?
The Sexual Organs
Method of fertilization
The gestation and development periods
What unique methods to ensure successful reproduction
Conditions for offspring survival
Some environmental hazzards

Thanks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

As this is a breeding ? I am moving this to breeding.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Check: Schulte, Wolfgang, TFH Publications, TS-117, Piranha In The Aquarium, available through Amazon.com.

Has much of what you are seeking there.


----------

